# Odium's Collection



## odium (Jun 4, 2005)

I feel so inferior...I swear.


----------



## user2 (Jun 5, 2005)

I love the idea that you glued the e/s names in the lid of your palettes!


----------



## Oonie (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VuittonVictim* 
_I love the idea that you glued the e/s names in the lid of your palettes!_

 
Me too. If I hadn't turned in my e/s pots for lippies I would do that. Oh well there's always next time!


----------



## glassjaw326 (Jun 6, 2005)

i love the idea also! i just bought my first two  palettes off ebay so im gonna have alot of fun depotting this week! =)


----------

